# Solved: WOW Internet connection keeps droping out



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

My WOW internet connection keep dropping out. I recently went form AT&T dsl to Wow but
as I surf my internect connection drops out. Could I have some software conflicts
in my computer since I converted from At&t connection to WOW. I used a At&T Gateway 
2 wire router before installing WOW. I don't have a router connect to WOW at this time. I am
directly connected to their modem.

If so how can I trouble shoot this problem.
Thank you,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the brand and model of the modem?

Does it have any status LEDs? If so, what are they telling you?


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Arris TM602G/115 
LED lights are labeled Power, DS, US, Online, Link, Telephone 1, Telephone 2 and Battery.
All are on. The Link light flashes on and off. 

I took advast antivirous off the computer to see if that is the problem but I don't have any antivirous software on my computer at this time. I just found that Advast off did not help anything.

Any suggestions?
Thank you,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show the following for when you have internet access and for when you have lost it ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I am using XP. I place IPCONFIG /ALL in the run box but the black box with in opens & closes
too fast for me to capture it. Any other suggestions?
Thank you,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Any other suggestions?


Yes, see post # 4. There is a good reason why we advise running ipconfig in a Command prompt window instead of in a Run box.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

See attached file for Ip Config
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I did put my phone with WOW and it seems to have dial tone.
Any suggestions.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Any suggestions.


Please follow the instructions in post # 4. It is quite annoying to have to download a file, extract a .bmp and find that instead of the requested two copies of ipconfig /all there is only one, and it is only of ipconfig. The output is text and there is no reason to force people who are interested in learning or helping to download a file instead of just posting it here as requested.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Hopefully here it is:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User 1>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : muck-oy67qph6h5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WOWWAY.COM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WOWWAY.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-35-A4-ED
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 96.27.138.86
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 96.27.136.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.1.125
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.233.219.99
64.233.206.99
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 29, 2011 11:37:47
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 05, 2011 11:37:47
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\User 1>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And it's still the same when you have lost internet access?


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is ur modem hot? try to unplug power cable. some minutes later plug in. Also do it with ur Cable from ur modem to your pc. The ethernet/UTP/crossover-cable in the back of ur pc
or laptop. You could also just call your provider by telephone


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I went and reinstall windows XP on it. The machine is a Dell Dim E521. I put network drivers from Dell website
for E521. I think It dropped out once after I reinstalled. Under control panel in Network Connections it says "Local Area
Connection 4". It does not show any other connections under that window. I pull an Ethernet Card in and out of the
computer to see if that would work. I ended up not using that card so I am using the Ethernet connector on the motherboard.
Any suggestions?
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Still not working. Here is the information with it not working.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User 1>IPCONFIG /AM

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\User 1>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : muck-54oxap5zv3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WOWWAY.COM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WOWWAY.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-35-A4-ED
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 96.27.138.86
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 96.27.136.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.50.1.125
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.233.219.99
64.233.206.99
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 30, 2011 5:20:45 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 06, 2011 5:20:45 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\User 1>


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Could the problem be the Driver for the Dell 521E? The Dell Service number is 31R23C1. Under the webpage there
are 2 downloads under networking. I don't know if I used the correct driver.
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

When I go into control panel then to network connections. Then I left click on the icon. Windows will as me to repair
the connection. After I do that then connection is repaired for a short period of time.
Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Using your Service Tag I find only this one driver for your ethernet.

Given that you have re-installed XP and installed the above driver and that you maintain an IP configuration and "repair" works for awhile I have to suspect a hardware defect in the NIC, cable or modem.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

The thing is my Acer computer works fine with with the connection. My Dell E521 is the only computer that is 
having the problem. Why is the windows repair correcting the problem for a short period of time?
Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Should the cable form the modem to the the computer a cross over cable? If so how do I know it
is a special cross over cable?
Maybe that is it?


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Most times you use a UTP cable from pc to modem.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

It says patch cord on the cable. Could it be my Dell Driver?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Regular or straight or patch ethernet cable for connecting unlike devices (e.g., modem and computer). If the modem and cable work fine with another computer then I suspect the NIC is failing.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, So what is "NIC is failing"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

NIC is Network Interface Card. In particular, the Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I went ahead and ran that computer through a router and it seems to work now. I don't know
why adding a router would make a differance but it did.
Thank you,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That, indeed, is a mystery.

You're welcome.


----------

